
Nintendo, Microsoft, and Sony commit to disclose drop rates for loot boxes - karma20
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/7/20758626/nintendo-microsoft-sony-loot-box-drop-rate-disclosure-video-games
======
b_tterc_p
I’m not aware of any Nintendo titles that didn’t already do this.

This is good in theory but I don’t think it really matters. People are
innumerate. I enjoy a few gacha games that are conducive to F2P players. My
sense from reading random reddit threads is that most people are both very bad
at understanding the in game utility of various items/characters/whatever’s
and at understanding the odds of getting them in a lottery. A lot of people
complain when they try 100 pulls to get a 0.5% chance, and don’t get it. They
consult calculators and look at the probabilities within c pulls and don’t
internalize it correct.

And then they get an opportunity to just buy things straight up and perceive
$10 for something specific to be good value because it is better relative to
the norm.

That’s what really messes with innumerates. Promotions offering low value that
is higher than their anchored norm.

------
kevin_b_er
This is a good first step, as a game that involve anything of monetary value,
or upon which contestants may wager money is considered as gambling. And with
such games, the odds usually need to be disclosed.

